# The best seat in the house



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

I was visiting my folks this past weekend and noticed that my mom had installed a new, wooden toilet seat. Imagining the possibilities, I told her I could make it special with my CNC and she told me to go for it. With no further discussion about the seat, I waited until right before I left for home to 'steal' the lid. (I did leave the seat. LOL!) She didn't realize the lid was gone until after I got home. I gave them a few choices on design and they picked the monogram. It was a bit disappointing to discover it wasn't solid wood but particle board with a paper thin veneer layer. Even at that, it still looks good carved. As soon as the poly dries, I'll get it back to it's home.

Jay


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

> The best seat in the house


you got that right...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

How cool is that? She will be the envy of all who see it.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Decorating a toilet seat, whooda thunk it?

Looks great, and I am sure it will be a conversation starter.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Ok Jay. You are officially now a CNC addict. You can tell now that you've resorted to carving toilet seats. 

4D


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

4DThinker said:


> Ok Jay. You are officially now a CNC addict. You can tell now that you've resorted to carving toilet seats.
> 
> 4D


I think you may be right, 4D. Now when I see something made out of wood I either think "I can make that" or "I can carve something on that". 

Jay


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

T think a little message on the _underside_ of the lid might be cool...
The ladies in the house would probably suggest a reminder to put the seat down when finished(?).


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> T think a little message on the _underside_ of the lid might be cool...
> The ladies in the house would probably suggest a reminder to put the seat down when finished(?).


Good idea!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

4DThinker said:


> Ok Jay. You are officially now a CNC addict. You can tell now that you've resorted to carving toilet seats.
> 
> 4D



An artist always looks for a new "canvas" to leave his mark.

HJ

But Jay, don't resort to grafitti


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looks great, we do them with our laser but never thought about the cnc router.


----------



## repabst (Aug 16, 2016)

Nice one.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Adding words to the inside? I'd be very careful what I put on there, clever stuff gets old fast.


----------

